# Craftsman garden tractor



## cityman (May 25, 2006)

About 10 yrs. old from engine to gearbox, anyone know or remember how belt is routed? Thanks cityman


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Manual transaxle? its usually straight forward, around the engine pulley, to the clutch pulley and onto the trans and back, you'll have belt keepers you'll have to get around.


----------



## 328 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Sears.com*

Go to Sears.com, go to left side where it says parts, type in model number and go from there.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Look under the running boards and see if there`s any diagragm


----------

